
MacBook Pro 16“ with updated keyboard set to launch tomorrow (Wednesday) - nodesocket
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/11/12/16-inch-macbook-pro-replacing-15-inch-model/
======
geophile
OK, so a better keyboard mechanism. But have they restored the missing row of
keys?

